# Costume concept 09



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Just make sure that the contacts don't have any rips or tears in them. Thats what will mess up your eyes.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

That will look very cool


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

GDfreak said:


> Just make sure that the contacts don't have any rips or tears in them. Thats what will mess up your eyes.


thanks for the advice. I think they don't have any rips. They might need soaked in better fluid just so they're completely sanitary. I'm actually thinking of getting these instead:

Fashion Colored Contacts at FashionContact.com

the yellow ones. I think it'd be cool to have glowing eyes. Especially when I'm going to have some black lights set up at the party.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great drawing, I especially like the make-up and the fingerless gloves are a nice touch, too.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool original looking costume, I'm sure it will be a big hit.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Can't wait too see the real thing.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice drawing! You should post some of your pictures on the H. drawing thread


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Junit said:


> Nice drawing! You should post some of your pictures on the H. drawing thread


I posted my only two Halloween related pictures. I really don't have anything else right now that's Halloween related. When I start drawing again I'll make sure to post though! Thank you for the comment


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks awesome...I LOVE the orange braids.

Here's a link to contacts that glow under black light:

Extreme SFX - Rave Contacts

Could that be what you're looking for?


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Looks awesome...I LOVE the orange braids.
> 
> Here's a link to contacts that glow under black light:
> 
> ...


Yep that's exactly what I want and it looks cheaper than another site I was looking at. Thank You!!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Oh wait, upon closer inspection, they're way too much money. The other site I found is way way cheaper. Fashion Colored Contacts at FashionContact.com They're 38.95 per PAIR, not per LENS like the other. Thanks for thinking about me anyway


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

YIKES!!! 

I need to read more carefully


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

wow. the costume looks great. I hope it'll look really the same from the drawing.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Samhain.Voodoo, I really like the concept for your costume; it has an evil scarecrow/ragdoll vibe going


----------

